# Foals COVERED with ticks. HELP!



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

You could try a tick shampoo but mainly they have to be manually removed. Do the big ones first as they have been on longer. That many ticks can make those babies sick. 
I've only seen ticks in manes & tails, that was gross enough for me. 
Thank you for helping these babies.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Manually, and CAREFULLY so you don't leave heads behind, is the only way to remove them. I'd also stand those foals on a tarp so that when you're done you can roll it up and toss the whole kitandkaboodle. POOR BABIES!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Coat the foals in vaseline. Ticks breath out of their butts, so the vaseline will suffocate them and they will die.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyldBlu (Nov 12, 2011)

Lins said:


> Coat the foals in vaseline. Ticks breath out of their butts, so the vaseline will suffocate them and they will die.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This doesn't actually work. We tried it on a dog a long time ago. The vet also told us that doesn't work and neither does gasoline (which a friend had recommended) or a hot blown out match held to the tick. Unfortunately, you just have to do it by hand and carefully. I don't think they have come up with a shampoo for them (like they have for fleas) yet.

-Blu-


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

IMO nothing will work against killing the ticks while they are on there, you've just gotta pull them out!  have a bucket filled with water next to you so you can just drop them in there as you pick them out. 
Hopefully your property doesn't harbour ticks...With my horse, the first place I had him had LOTS of ticks...There were hundreds on him and the sprays didn't keep them off much! He has since moved properties and now, I will only find one tick occasionally on his muzzle or on his leg. I pull them out and squish them between my fingernails.
Poor babies! Hope they are tick free very soon!


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Poor babies, atleast uou gave them a home, would love pics (up to you) when they are tickless


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

My horses get lots of ticks and I've been using vaseline for years. My vet recommended it actually.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Poor little fellows!!! Pulling them out is all I would know how to do it. Biscuit had 2 big ones on his chest right after I got him and later this year one up on his neck that I removed. It left a scab for the longest. 

Ticks are nasty and can really make a horse sick. God bless you for helping these poor babies.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wouldn't deworming with Ivermectin (presuming the foals are healthy enough to be medicated) kill them?


----------



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

May take awhile but a pair of hemostats(medical instrument) work pretty well, just grab ahold close to the skin as possible and give a quick good tug...make sure to get the head out with the body.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

At my local tack store they sell a nifty little device for ticks. You put the tick head in a crevice and place slow, gentle pressure on the tick and it eventually pops out. A bit time consuming, but painless for the horse and won't leave a head behind. Maybe buy two or three and get some friends to help?


----------



## MySerenity (Jul 18, 2011)

To agree with many other people:

The only way to properly deal with ticks is the carefully pull them out. Plain old tweezers will do the trick. No vasoline, gasoline, matches or otherwise. 

I just had to pull 6 out of my mare after a sunday ride in a state forest. Boy was I surprised to find ticks when it was 26 degrees outside.

Take your time and carefully pull each one out manually. It may take forever but it's the best way to do it. 

Good luck & I second the pics (not of the ticks but the cute foals)


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

They can die from a huge tick load just like they can die from a huge worm load. Not much difference to the foal which parasite is sucking all of their blood.

Ivomec would be the quickest and most thorough way to rid this foal of all parasites, but a full dose may be waaay too much for the foal to stand. Ivomec is not as effective on Ascarids as one of the other paste dewormers, but those will not touch the ticks.

I would ask the Vet if he/she thought a 1/2 or 1/3 dose of Ivomec could be tolerated by the foal. You can give a partial dose once a week.

Another way to rid the foals of ticks would be to 'lightly' start using Sevin Dust. You can put some in an old sock, tie the sock shut and 'pat' the old sock on the worst tick covered places. Do not do the entire foal at one time. Just find the worst areas and dust that area with 5% or 8% Seven. Two or three days later, get another area dusted. 

If they are covered with ticks, they could succumb to them before you can get them all off manually. 

You can bet that they have just as many internal parasites. They can also kill them while you are trying to get them strong enough to deworm completely. That is why I would start getting them off and out now with partial doses. 

What are you feeding them? It is really easy to over-do it at this point but you have to start getting them killed or they will kill the colts.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Ultra Shield fly spray kills ticks when sprayed on them, although it does take a lot of fly spray it works. It does take about 30 hours or so..


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Coat the most infested areas with Vasoline, let sit for 5 to 10 mins, and then gently brush off with a curry comb. It DOES work, even done it on my own hide. Get the vet out *asap*, and determine the worming. I'd be careful with the spray on irritated skin, they probably have all kinds of lesions and bites that will burn.


----------



## Atlar (Nov 20, 2011)

thank you guys sooo sooo much!!

yes, they will be de-wormed very soon, i've ordered Equimax against worms and Grand MEadows Grand complete as a general vitamin/mineral complex. 

we've rented stable places for babies and will try to help them as much as we can. guys over there are also helping us with ticks. 

i'll post some pics as soon as they feel/look a bit better. 

they came from a farm where no one takes proper care of them. babies are taken too soon from their mothers, no vet care, nothing. most of foals don't survive winter at all. two are poor but the third one is extremely malnourished. i think i need to start a separate thread about them. we were not even into horses! my brother decided to have a trip to that farm just to look at this native local breed. he was terrified when he saw how horrible the conditions were! then he decided to take the weakest one, but couldn't resist and took another two. 
will keep you guys updated, thanks a lot again your advices are highly appreciated!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I would suggest a Permethrin pour on may be a good alternative.Effective for ticks & lice,effective & fairly easy to use. 
Tick Control & Management


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey...the others wisely mentioned deworming. Just so you know...my girl was just weaned when I got her, and the people I bought her from said she'd never been wormed..."because she's not six months old yet!"...ugh, FACEPALM. After a week of completely being weaned her ribs stuck out and she lost weight. the first TWO times I dewormed, she had colic symptoms. The first time I dewormed at a lower weight due to the BO's estimate...be careful!!!!!!!! =(
I really really wish you luck with the ticks and everything.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

bubba13 said:


> Wouldn't deworming with Ivermectin (presuming the foals are healthy enough to be medicated) kill them?


I think it will.


----------

